# Out our bed!



## Krystleajustice (Dec 22, 2012)

I have made a huge mistake!! I couldn't cope when our darling little puppy cried at night so I would take her into our bed. Initially I loved sleeping with her but 18 months on and weighing 28kgs (plus new human baby..) it's becoming very difficult. There is now FOUR in our bed! I've tried to put our lovely pooch in her own bed but she cries and cries. I think it's genuine too, she looks betrayed and upset.. Is it too late to change?? I think our new baby will be out first! Help!! 
Thank you


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Once they get into the bed... there is no getting them out... ever!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Perhaps a Cali King may work better for you?
Or start the baby early and teach them to sleep in the dog's bed?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Lost cause........... I have to admit the same defeat. Only it wasn't me who couldn't stick to the crating rules originally. Now it's virtually impossible to get any privacy. I love having her cuddle and she is our baby- but sometimes she is just waay to Velcro.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe because mine were crate trained first, they adjust better.
They all sleep with me if my husband is out of town, but don't put up a fuss when crated at night.
You might have a better chance of getting her to sleep part of the night in your bedroom on a dog bed. Yes, she will slip in your bed during the night, but it would be a start.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby will get in with us for a little while at night, but she knows as soon as reading material gets popped on bedside cabinet that's her cue to get on her own bed, she does so without any fuss.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah it's definitely possible, but since you avoided the crying then, you'll have to put up with it now. What's that phrase? You made your bed, now let your vizsla lie in it. Something like that.


----------

